# troybilt 2600 stripped thread question



## xrbbaker (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi - 

I have a troybilt 2600 w Honday engine. Model # 20241. It still runs great and the pump works great except... the threads on the pump where the host connects and slightly stripped. I can connect the hose and it feels snug. However when I turn it on it blows the hose off. It looks like the pump would be $300 to replace so I'm wondering is there some way that I can permanently attach a coupler or something? Maybe I could cement it on to the existing threads but it has clean threads on the other end that I can connect the hose to? Do they make these things? I haven't found any yet. Don't know what they might be called. Any ideas welcome.

thx


----------



## TN_POWER (Jun 24, 2016)

xrbbaker said:


> Hi -
> 
> I have a troybilt 2600 w Honday engine. Model # 20241. It still runs great and the pump works great except... the threads on the pump where the host connects and slightly stripped. I can connect the hose and it feels snug. However when I turn it on it blows the hose off. It looks like the pump would be $300 to replace so I'm wondering is there some way that I can permanently attach a coupler or something? Maybe I could cement it on to the existing threads but it has clean threads on the other end that I can connect the hose to? Do they make these things? I haven't found any yet. Don't know what they might be called. Any ideas welcome.
> 
> thx


I filed down the outlet tube.
My pressure washer is similar to yours and the outlet tube is made of soft metal. I use a simple ******* file to file off about a 1/4 inch to reveal better threads. I coated with teflon and tightened the hose up and vowed to never remove that hose again.


----------



## TN_POWER (Jun 24, 2016)

another option is to buy a new outlet tube (yes, they sell just the outlet tubes). Or buy a new pump ($80).


----------

